# Gerd And Vaping



## jagerbomb13 (28/7/14)

Does anyone have GERD ? and is it safe to Vape or does it also aggravate it like stinkies?


----------



## shabbar (28/7/14)

Gerd ? 

Unless I'm being dof I haven't a clue what / who that is

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (28/7/14)

jagerbomb13 said:


> Does anyone have GERD ? and is it safe to Vape or does it also aggravate it like stinkies?


I had that for many, many years and took Nexiam every day of my life. Smoked a hell of a lot, like in 80 per day. Started vaping just over a year ago. Gradually I required less Nexiam. Now, do not need it at all - only now and then when I overindulge. Must mention that I also switched to the Tim Noakes banting way of eating (7 months ago), which I think contributed as well. Of course, this was my personal experience and cannot be taken as professional advice at all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jagerbomb13 (28/7/14)

For those that don't understand its gastroesophageal reflux disease (GERD) its like chronic heartburn and stomach acid backing up to your throat.

Yes i am also on nexiam, i believe nicotine is a trigger so i guess got to down the strength over time and see how it goes

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MarkK (29/7/14)

@jagerbomb13 please keep us updated!

I have noticed some juices can cause heart burn, and a lot of people trying vaping for the first time have commented to me about heart burn after a few drags. Would love to know your mileage and what works for you! 

Good luck and don't give up!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Reonat (29/7/14)

Cutting out some carbs (mainly bread and potatoes) made a huge difference to me some time ago.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## johan (29/7/14)

And don't forget sugar - the biggest contributor to increased acidity in the stomach.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## TylerD (29/7/14)

shabbar said:


> Gerd ?
> 
> Unless I'm being dof I haven't a clue what / who that is


 
Gerd is a name afrikaans people give their kids sometimes.
I have a friend Gert which is spelled a little bit different.

Gastroesophageal reflux disease (GERD)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Reonat (29/7/14)

Oh and vaping wirh a device that spits or leaks liquid into your mouth is a definate irritant.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------

